# adding LGD-opinions please



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

We are seriously considering a LGD puppy. Our barn is about ready and goats, a few doelings, and one, possilby two milkers will arrive in stages over the next few months. A local goat owner is offering puppies from her LGDs. 

dam is mix of pry and Komondor and sire is pry and karakachan. she described to me why the mix works for her. they were born March 6 and are in the barn with the goats. both dam and sire work with goats on the premises.

sound promising?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I saw those pups somewhere not sure fb or cl and thought i'd love to have one of those. if you get one let me know how she/he does for you. seems like she breeds regularly.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If another litter has been produced from these two dogs ask for a list of puppy owners. This will get you a better idea of personality and how different each one is. Wait until the puppies are at least ten weeks old, twelve or fourteen would be even better.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Seems promising, can you post a pic?


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

let's see...here's the litter. next post will be mama and litter.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

mama and babies


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Gawd!! That goat made me laugh out loud, thanks! What kind of goat is that?
Pic of pups sire?


----------

